

Productivity Variations Among Software Developers and Teams: The Origin of "10x" - pchristensen
http://forums.construx.com/blogs/stevemcc/archive/2008/03/27/productivity-variations-among-software-developers-and-teams-the-origin-of-quot-10x-quot.aspx

======
pchristensen
I was a little confused by the "program size" metric. I'm schooled in the
"less is more" when it comes to code you have to write, so when he said the
Excel team was better because they wrote more code, it took me a second to
figure that that was supposed to be better.

Am I reading this right?

